# Navarre Snorkle/ Dive Sanctuary



## Banana Republic Diver (Nov 8, 2008)

What's the buzz within the diver community concerning this proposed dive sanctuary off of Navarre Beach? It sounds like a good project to support. If not familiar, you can read about it in the Pensacola News Journal online in todays edition.

Paul


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

> *Banana Republic Diver (6/15/2009)*What's the buzz within the diver community concerning this proposed dive sanctuary off of Navarre Beach? It sounds like a good project to support. If not familiar, you can read about it in the Pensacola News Journal online in todays edition.
> 
> Paul


BRD, the Navarre Marine Park, thebeach snorkeling reefs near Portifino and Fort Pickens and thein-shore reef sites which are now called the Great Pyramid Reef aroundthe 3-Coal Barges siteand the area around the Massachusetts were part of whatmembers ofVision Underwater Pensacolahttp://www.visionunderwaterpensacola.com/homestarted pushing for 2 years ago. We made the website, a power point presentation and fanned out all over Escambia and Santa Rosatalking to influential community leaders at every chamber of commerce about developingour marine resources and giving people more reason to visitEscambia and Santa Rosa Counties. The public support convinced the politians that we were serious and things started getting done. Paul Redman promised that if a reef site were made, he would donate 85concrete pyramid reefs to Escambia County. He did and they are now going into the Great Pyramid Reef site. 

Mark Griffih, one of our members, took the ball and ran with it in Santa Rosa Countyand is probably most responsible for the Navarre Marine Park gaining acceptance. He has done a fantastic job and put a lot of his time andmoney into making the Marine Park a reality for Santa Rosa County. 

If you are interested in being a part of Vison Underwater Pensacola, let me know. We have made progress but it's slow. The more people we have behind us, the more we will get done. It's really that simple.


----------

